# Grimaldi



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi All!

Any active forum member that have any experience of going with Grimaldi lately. We will go from Salerno first week in April. (it was said 30 of March but now it has changed) 

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Don't Leave anything in the vehicle unless it's a camper and you are going to sleep in it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> Don't Leave anything in the vehicle unless it's a camper and you are going to sleep in it.


Why may I ask? Its not possible to bring all packing to the cabin

Anders


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Any active forum member that have any experience of going with Grimaldi lately. We will go from Salerno first week in April. (it was said 30 of March but now it has changed)
> 
> Anders


We came from Southampton to Limassol in 2008 with Grimaldi the cars (one each) were full to the roof with personal items and nothing was touched. The facilities are basic as it is a car transporter, you eat in the officers mess, but it is again, basic food, ( pizza for breakfast!!), All the crew from the captain down were extremely helpful and very obliging. There is no entertainment, take books and DVD's for your laptop. there is a TV in the lounge and lots of jigsaws, I actually left a scrabble set for the use of any 'guests'. We were allowed off the ship when it docked in the various ports. All in all a lovely relaxed trip, and we are planning to go back that way with the cars we came with. 
Kind regards


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> We came from Southampton to Limassol in 2008 with Grimaldi the cars (one each) were full to the roof with personal items and nothing was touched. The facilities are basic as it is a car transporter, you eat in the officers mess, but it is again, basic food, ( pizza for breakfast!!), All the crew from the captain down were extremely helpful and very obliging. There is no entertainment, take books and DVD's for your laptop. there is a TV in the lounge and lots of jigsaws, I actually left a scrabble set for the use of any 'guests'. We were allowed off the ship when it docked in the various ports. All in all a lovely relaxed trip, and we are planning to go back that way with the cars we came with.
> Kind regards


Thank you, this was better. We are aware of the entertainment situation, I have a box with 300 dvd#s to get through and my wife has about 1000 books on her e-reader.

I looked at the pictures of the ship and just wonder if there is any possibility to sit outdoors somewhere

Anders


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

There is plenty of space outside on the deck area, although we did find this a bit windy!! but did see turtles, dolphins and lots of birds when we were near the shore line. Forgot to say once you are out of range of land there is no mobile phone connection !!! ( peace, perfect peace)


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Vegaanders said:


> Why may I ask? Its not possible to bring all packing to the cabin
> 
> Anders


Pilfering is rife, I thought that my vehicle was empty when I left it except for a pair of sunglasses.

The thieves found the sunglasses and took them. The cloth for the windows was thrown on the floor as was the pressure gauge for the tyres.

The advice given in the UK by my shippers is not to use the vehicle to ship items.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> Pilfering is rife, I thought that my vehicle was empty when I left it except for a pair of sunglasses.
> 
> The thieves found the sunglasses and took them. The cloth for the windows was thrown on the floor as was the pressure gauge for the tyres.
> 
> The advice given in the UK by my shippers is not to use the vehicle to ship items.


As I see it the risk is minimal. And As I said we will have a full car with personal items needed waiting for the rest. I have asked the company and it is possible to go down to the car now and then and they have video surveillance everywhere

When did you go with the ship?

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I didn't go with the ship, just sent vehicles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> I didn't go with the ship, just sent vehicles.


Then perhaps the risk is bigger. And we will only be there 6 days, so less risk also

Anders


----------



## Karen and Dave (May 23, 2012)

Anders,

Would you be kind enough to let us know what the journey is like with Grimaldi once you get settled in Cyprus. We are looking at using the same route next year (driving from Germany) and it would be good to hear your views.

Regards,

Karen and Dave


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Then perhaps the risk is bigger. And we will only be there 6 days, so less risk also
> 
> Anders


Aren't you allowed to lock them up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Karen and Dave said:


> Anders,
> 
> Would you be kind enough to let us know what the journey is like with Grimaldi once you get settled in Cyprus. We are looking at using the same route next year (driving from Germany) and it would be good to hear your views.
> 
> ...


Hi!

ofc I will. It will be interesting but for me a little long time


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> Aren't you allowed to lock them up?


It is no problem to lock

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Geraldine said:


> Aren't you allowed to lock them up?


When my vehicle went it was delivered to the port and the keys handed in to a control point. The port staff load the vehicle onto the ship.

In Limassol the port staff unload the vehicle and park it in a compound. It is normal for the agent at this end to process the paperwork and collect the vehicle from the compound.

As Anders is travelling with the vehicle the process may change. 

Plan for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

We travelled with the cars. No problem on the boat, everything we left in the cars was still there, and they were packed. On departure the port staff loaded the cars in Southampton but we drove them off ourselves at Limassol. Don't get me started with the procedure on arrival, just to say it took 6 hours and over 600 Euros, in cash just to get out of the port!!! ( This may have changed and later arrivals may be able to help here) I hope it is a lot more civilized going the other way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi!

Do you have any access to the car during the journey? Can you bring some stuff you need to your cabin?
What fees did you have to pay in the harbour?

Anders


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

We took everything we would need to the cabin, there was plenty of room. We didn't go down to the cars because we didn't need to but I think we could have done so should we wanted to, the captain and all the crew were extremely helpful when we asked them anything. 

As for the charges when we arrived at Limassol this was for customs clearance, a week storage (we were there for 6 hours!!!), the customs staff overtime, and other incidentals, I have just been told, by the one who knows all things, that the fees were over 800 Euros, in cash. However things have hopefully changed in the passing years, maybe even for the better !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> We took everything we would need to the cabin, there was plenty of room. We didn't go down to the cars because we didn't need to but I think we could have done so should we wanted to, the captain and all the crew were extremely helpful when we asked them anything.
> 
> As for the charges when we arrived at Limassol this was for customs clearance, a week storage (we were there for 6 hours!!!), the customs staff overtime, and other incidentals, I have just been told, by the one who knows all things, that the fees were over 800 Euros, in cash. However things have hopefully changed in the passing years, maybe even for the better !!!!!


Just a practical question. How do you get from the ground on to the ship? When I look at the pictures there seems to be no stairs anywhere on the outside. Or you have to climb on ropes with all your things?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Just a practical question. How do you get from the ground on to the ship? When I look at the pictures there seems to be no stairs anywhere on the outside. Or you have to climb on ropes with all your things?


Won't it be a bit like the ferry from say, Dover to France? The stairs go up and down to the car decks?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> Won't it be a bit like the ferry from say, Dover to France? The stairs go up and down to the car decks?


This is a car freighter. And we are not allowed to drive on ourselves. But it will be ok some how.

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> This is a car freighter. And we are not allowed to drive on ourselves. But it will be ok some how.
> 
> Anders


right!


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Just a practical question. How do you get from the ground on to the ship? When I look at the pictures there seems to be no stairs anywhere on the outside. Or you have to climb on ropes with all your things?


I loved the picture of you with your belongings strapped to your back climbing up the side of the ship!!!:clap2::clap2:

However no rope skills required there are stairs from the car decks to all the other decks and even lifts for suitcases etc.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Mycroft said:


> I loved the picture of you with your belongings strapped to your back climbing up the side of the ship!!!:clap2::clap2:
> 
> However no rope skills required there are stairs from the car decks to all the other decks and even lifts for suitcases etc.


redeemed !


----------



## robcar (Sep 13, 2010)

I travelled Southampton to Limassol with my car full to the brim with all my worldly goods. If you are travelling with the car you can lock it. If you need anything from it they will take you down to it, elf and safety and all that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

robcar said:


> I travelled Southampton to Limassol with my car full to the brim with all my worldly goods. If you are travelling with the car you can lock it. If you need anything from it they will take you down to it, elf and safety and all that.


Good, then I can calm my wife down:clap2:

Now we just have to hope the ship will go sometime. The one we booked was 7 days delayed so we re-booked to the one before, now that one is 4 days delayed and we still have 3 weeks to go.

Thank you

Anders


----------



## robcar (Sep 13, 2010)

Mine was also delayed by 5 days. Don't worry, they are very 'Weather' dependant. Just relax, it will be ok, you may be an extra day ot 2 at sea but you will get there refreshed............ The coffee at breakfast is the best I have had for many years


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

robcar said:


> Mine was also delayed by 5 days. Don't worry, they are very 'Weather' dependant. Just relax, it will be ok, you may be an extra day ot 2 at sea but you will get there refreshed............ The coffee at breakfast is the best I have had for many years


We have a bigger problem. Our house is empty from 27th and we will go to Italy 1500 km to catch the ship so we have to try to not have to camp in Italy. But we sort it out

Anders


----------

